# April Fool's Fest - Lebanon TN



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, so the last TN show was a little thin in the SQ department (this forum's specialty), so howsabouut some SQ lovin' this time around eh? Who's coming out?

No John, not out of the closet...out to the show!





Oops...could a Mod fix my title typo...thanks!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*

 I am trying to make it, just depends if everything gets put back together in time.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*

I'll be there for moral support. My Monte is going through a rebuild so hopefully it will be ready for it's first show by the time the Vinny comes around, or sooner if possible.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*

is it on april 1st? where at in tennessee? Should i just drive around till i see signs for mud run and turn left ? jk jk 

if my car was done, i'd have no problem showing up, but it won't be since I need a new dryer, new A/C unit, etc. houses suck.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*

Dave I'll be there, I think the wifey is ridin too. I won't have any t/a yet but oh well. I'll bring my Ipod, ahem, I mean CD. Oh ya and I got some new wheels so hopefully no flats.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*

I had planned to make it but we'll be moving so I'm out. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*



pimpndahoz said:


> Dave I'll be there, I think the wifey is ridin too. I won't have any t/a yet but oh well. I'll bring my Ipod, ahem, I mean CD. Oh ya and I got some new wheels so hopefully no flats.


Yo Gil, So what cd player did you get?


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*



bigbubba said:


> Yo Gil, So what cd player did you get?


I had to get a Sony, because my satellite radio tuner was a Sony and I didn't want to have to rewire everything. Crutchfield let me return the DMR for full credit so it was basically free. But it has no t/a, and that's ruined my image.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*

Gill...Crutchfield has the Sony DSX-S310BTX for like $280, and it has TA I'm pretty sure...is that not the one you got?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*



dietDrThunder said:


> Gill...Crutchfield has the Sony DSX-S310BTX for like $280, and it has TA I'm pretty sure...is that not the one you got?


thats what he had... can't use those at comps.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh I didnt look closely enough to notice it being the same...never mind.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: April Foll's Fest - Lebanon TN*



pimpndahoz said:


> I had to get a Sony, because my satellite radio tuner was a Sony and I didn't want to have to rewire everything. Crutchfield let me return the DMR for full credit so it was basically free. But it has no t/a, and that's ruined my image.


Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Come on folks, who's coming to the show?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't make it. I'm sure you will keep improving your score though Dave. GL


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Aww come on!

Ya I'm shooting for 2 'most improved' in a row. I went from 52 to 66 last week, and I just got notice that my new Pioneer DEH-80PRS (TA FTW!) will be here on Wed. so now I'll have no excuse! I figure 80 would be a nice score, to match the model number of the HU


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm working in the Houiston, TX. area right now. But I'm tempted to make the 12+ hour drive.

Chuck


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave, today's the big day!! Let us know how it sounds man.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the deck in...finished last night at about 11pm. I entirely removed my rear fill, and the PEQ I was running. All I've got now is the deck, the 4ch running the HATs in the front, and the 1ch running the single sub. Turns out less _is_ more.

I didn't have the energy to carefully read and learn about the auto-eq and TA stuff, so I started out with 0 eq, and just set up the hu crossovers to be a rough approximation of what I was doing with the built in amp xovers. Even though it's a bit honky (I needed a pretty stiff midgrange broad-band cut w. the last setup) it is clear already that the hu alone w/o the eq or ta is better sounding than the Clarion was, because the xovers are better. the sub stage in particular sounds like I replaced it all with upgraded gear...tighter, lower, _and_ louder. I don't understand why this is, but I'm happy 

Tonight I'll be delving into the stereo eq and ta.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> I have the deck in...finished last night at about 11pm. I entirely removed my rear fill, and the PEQ I was running. All I've got now is the deck, the 4ch running the HATs in the front, and the 1ch running the single sub. Turns out less _is_ more.
> 
> I didn't have the energy to carefully read and learn about the auto-eq and TA stuff, so I started out with 0 eq, and just set up the hu crossovers to be a rough approximation of what I was doing with the built in amp xovers. Even though it's a bit honky (I needed a pretty stiff midgrange broad-band cut w. the last setup) it is clear already that the hu alone w/o the eq or ta is better sounding than the Clarion was, because the xovers are better. the sub stage in particular sounds like I replaced it all with upgraded gear...tighter, lower, _and_ louder. I don't understand why this is, but I'm happy
> 
> Tonight I'll be delving into the stereo eq and ta.



I'd like to check that HU out at the show. I'm thinking about getting one for my Monte. 

I'll be at the show as a spectator again but, if you like, I can bring my laptop that has TrueRTA installed and my mic. Have not used it yet but maybe someone there will now how to use it and maybe show me as well. Only problem is the battery life on my laptop SUCKS.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> I'd like to check that HU out at the show. I'm thinking about getting one for my Monte.
> 
> I'll be at the show as a spectator again but, if you like, I can bring my laptop that has TrueRTA installed and my mic. Have not used it yet but maybe someone there will now how to use it and maybe show me as well. Only problem is the battery life on my laptop SUCKS.


Sounds good to me. I have no idea how to use it...haven't squeezed out the extra budget money to buy a calibrated mic yet, so I haven't played with it. But hey, we can watch the pretty lines move around!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Throw away the auto tune mic. I'm just sayin'

Chuck

Edit: Don't actually throw it away....LOL


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Throw away the auto tune mic. I'm just sayin'
> 
> Chuck
> 
> Edit: Don't actually throw it away....LOL


Ya I figured that it would be less than optimal. But, as I've never used either TA nor a stereo EQ I figured I'd give it a shot. I'm going to go out and write down the settings it came up with post auto-tune (which I did at lunch today) and then play with it.

It was interesting, in that it clearly came up with a center in the soundstage, which is good, but the tonality is pretty rough that the auto eq came up with. Hopefully I can improve on it w/o ruining the stage portion.

I have a feeling that this is not going to be easy, but the result will be worth it.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I did the Auto tune thing on my P800 and it sounded like crap. Had to do an initial reset to start over.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there again. Hope to take first in my class again.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

pionkej said:


> I'll be there again. Hope to take first in my class again.


See you there. Did you put a lot of work in after your insights from the last event? I bet you did


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Would've loved to be there but, just didn't work out. Good luck, Dave, John and all others.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Grab those points to qualify for finals. A triple point event goes along way.

Chuck


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Grab those points to qualify for finals. A triple point event goes along way.
> 
> Chuck


You've figured out my plan!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

dietDrThunder said:


> I have a feeling that this is not going to be easy, but the result will be worth it.


So....the results worth it yet? 

For me, I decided to change subs. New subs means a bigger box. I figured I'd make it "easy" on myself and move the amps and make a new false floor to boot. Down to the wire anyone???


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. Building the out the whole rear of the vehicle today! gl man.

What subs did you have before and what is the replacement?

gl everyone.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> lol. Building the out the whole rear of the vehicle today! gl man.
> 
> What subs did you have before and what is the replacement?
> 
> gl everyone.




Actually I've been running errands with my wife since noon. I'm going to have to finish it tonight...and...tomorrow morning. 

Subs were JBL 1000GTi's ( 10's didn't dig low enough in the SUV) and now are Dayton SS315HF's.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Low Fs and 45% more cone area should do the job.

It's gonna be tough to get it all pieced together and semi-tuned before the competition, but I've seen your stick-to-it-ness and you'll get it.

BTW everyone...it will be 85° tomorrow!


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

John, are you still up and working? I was going to offer to come over and help tonight but my normally early-to-bed family was still up and kickin at 11:30pm.

I have been up since 5:30am (small kids in the house) and I am out of steam for working tonight. I've got it ok-ish...pretty ok center image, decent integration on the sub and mid. But, I have not been able to regain the...er...purity? I don't know...my last install/tune, while lacking imaging, had a very open, transparent, lively tone to it, at least to me. It doesn't sound like that now. I'm going to work on it more in the am at the show for sure. I still have a list of ideas to try.

If you need help getting things buttoned up in the am (or tonight even) pm me and I'll come over.

I hope it's not tonight lol...


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Low Fs and 45% more cone area should do the job.
> 
> It's gonna be tough to get it all pieced together and semi-tuned before the competition, but I've seen your stick-to-it-ness and you'll get it.
> 
> BTW everyone...it will be 85° tomorrow!


Come on you know you can make it out...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ha. I really cannot. Friends wedding party today, I'm best man. Plus, there's bridesmaids and booze! lol.

I will probably make the next one; as usual just to hang out.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish I could be there.

Chuck


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

A good time was had by all I think...great weather, fun group of guys. Strangely I was happy to get 2nd out of 2 people in Street. Why is that? Because I scored 74.25 and got beat by .25 of a point by Robert Hilton (he of SQL Best of Show at Daytona). It was an honor to come so close, as his car is awesome.

I'm still getting to know everyone, and I'm terrible with names, so I don't remember who judged (in name only I mean) but he is a very well-respected guy and I want to thank him for offering me some feedback to make my car better.

John's new setup came out really nice I thought...well done. Oh, and congrats to the TA-equipped Gil for his Phat Install award. Please, post up a pic of that craftsmanship you've got goin' on there. Stand proud! 

See you all next time! For me, that will be in Murfreesboro on the 22nd I think.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

John, how'd you do?!


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> John, how'd you do?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.



Yes,

also very interested how the new subs worked out and the results.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

First off, I'd like to thank Kirk for judging. He drove from AL to compete with the Nitro, but he was asked to judge and graciously did so. 

Even though I showed up way late (judging had already started), I had a great time hanging out. It was nice listening to systems progress, it was nice to have awning (compared to Murfreesboro), and it was nice to have at least one car to compete against. 

For me personally, the subs were about the only thing I was happy with. I had issues going on and no time to tune. I forgot to turn L7 off and screwed things up further. The good news is that Dave (who listened to the Murano in Murfreesboro) agreed that the subs improved as did the center image (with the center bypassed on the MS8). So I know I'm heading in the right direction and, (with more than 15 minutes of tuning) feel like I know how to get where I want to be. 

Hey, at least I've got a good "foot tap" in Grandma's Hands now.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

John, I was very impressed by the sub install, _especially_ in that you were still putting it together the morning of the show. Nice job.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

dietDrThunder said:


> John, I was very impressed by the sub install, _especially_ in that you were still putting it together the morning of the show. Nice job.


Thank you sir, I'm pleased with both how it looks and it sounds. I have a bad habit of taking projects down to the wire. At Erin's last GTG, I was installing midbass' in his driveway...and I'm talking about finishing speaker rings with a Dremel in his front lawn!


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Obviously didn't hear the subs but, the install looks great no matter when you did it.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bmiller1 said:


> Obviously didn't hear the subs but, the install looks great no matter when you did it.


Thanks. The amp rack area will be finished next time around too. I'll be covering it in carpet and cleaning up the wires. Ill probably carpet the bottom side of the hatch door too 

Can't believe Gil beat me for Phat Install with the way it looks right now.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like a good time, wish I could have been there. I think I'll try to make the next one.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Guess I will have to bust my butt to get one of my vehicles ready for the next show. I was already getting nominated for the "PHAT Spectator" award. Looks like my first one will be Spring Fling in the Boro.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Guess I will have to bust my butt to get one of my vehicles ready for the next show. I was already getting nominated for the "PHAT Spectator" award. Looks like my first one will be Spring Fling in the Boro.


Damn skippy! See you there!


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

pionkej said:


> Thanks. The amp rack area will be finished next time around too. I'll be covering it in carpet and cleaning up the wires. Ill probably carpet the bottom side of the hatch door too
> 
> Can't believe Gil beat me for Phat Install with the way it looks right now.


Don't worry John, you'll get it next time!!:laugh:


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it me or are the posts not working right??


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

pimpndahoz said:


> Is it me or are the posts not working right??


I've noticed a lot of threads doing....whatever it's doing.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

dietDrThunder said:


> A good time was had by all I think...great weather, fun group of guys. Strangely I was happy to get 2nd out of 2 people in Street. Why is that? Because I scored 74.25 and got beat by .25 of a point by Robert Hilton (he of SQL Best of Show at Daytona). It was an honor to come so close, as his car is awesome.
> 
> I'm still getting to know everyone, and I'm terrible with names, so I don't remember who judged (in name only I mean) but he is a very well-respected guy and I want to thank him for offering me some feedback to make my car better.
> 
> ...


Roberts a good guy and a friend but he came in second in Street and 23rd overall. Far from BOS SQ.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Roberts a good guy and a friend but he came in second in Street and 23rd overall. Far from BOS SQ.


Copy/pasted from the MECA page...my mistake, I meant to say 'SQL' not 'SQ'

SQL Best of Show Robert Hilton	GA	American Radio/Arc Audio


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Kurt, thank you man for judging us instead of competing!! May I just say, I've been to two shows now and I've listened to several cars, but yours was the first that made me say, "WOW". So.......accurate. I didn't understand the MECA CD, but after listening to it on your system I get it now. Can I ask what all you've done or is it all comp secret?? You're doors sound like 8's. Your stage is perfection just needs more depth. Anyways thanks again. Gil


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The Nitro is still a work in progress, but it has made good progress as of late. The factory speaker locations make it a challenge to say the least. No big secrets at all. Basic tuning skills, knowledge of the judging material, and time.  There are 7's, 8's, and tweets up front and 12's in the rear. Next time I will give you a demo. It is an experience.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> The Nitro is still a work in progress, but it has made good progress as of late. The factory speaker locations make it a challenge to say the least. No big secrets at all. Basic tuning skills, knowledge of the judging material, and time.  There are 7's, 8's, and tweets up front and 12's in the rear. Next time I will give you a demo. It is an experience.


Hi Kurt! I didn't know that 'AcuraTLSQ' was you (and like I said, I am lame and couldn't remember your name).

Thanks very much for making that effort to do the judging...wouldn't have a show without you doing that. I wish I'd had a chance to hear your Nitro...everyone tells me is ridiculously great.

Next time!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ make sure you get a demo with the aggressive show off tune. It's incredible.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Ya I would LOVE a demo, I mean I heard it but you know you don't wanna go crankin someone's system when they're not around. Sounded about as close to perfect as I've heard yet so I definitely wanna pick your brain.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

If you've ever had heart complications, don't go for a demo


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well damn, now I want a demo. Cardiovascular system being brought into it and all...


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

my work schedule and these shows are conflicting. i work every other weekend and almost every show is on the weekends i work!

its been too long since ive heard some cars(erin's GTG last year!)

im still looking to replace my tweeters, but other than that i just need tuning help. im a noob with that 

dr thunder, are u in La Vergne?


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> my work schedule and these shows are conflicting. i work every other weekend and almost every show is on the weekends i work!
> 
> its been too long since ive heard some cars(erin's GTG last year!)
> 
> ...


Ya I am, but I'm hardly the guy you want tuning your car...I'm a rookie! We have enough folks around that we should have a gtg around here for sure.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

dietDrThunder said:


> Ya I am, but I'm hardly the guy you want tuning your car...I'm a rookie! We have enough folks around that we should have a gtg around here for sure.


that we should


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

dietDrThunder said:


> Ya I am, but *I'm hardly the guy you want tuning your car*...I'm a rookie! We have enough folks around that we should have a gtg around here for sure.


I agree.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

bubba has the RTA hes the man right


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> bubba has the RTA hes the man right


Umm....no. I mean I have the TrueRTA but not the man by no means.  Just bustin' Dave's chops cause he nominated me for "Phat spectator" award at the last show. I've been to 3 shows and not entered yet. I will be finishing my truck this weekend and will enter the next show in the Boro even if I have only one speaker working.

There are a few of us popping up around the area now and would be cool to have a GTG.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Umm....no. I mean I have the TrueRTA but not the man by no means.  Just bustin' Dave's chops cause he nominated me for "Phat spectator" award at the last show. I've been to 3 shows and not entered yet. I will be finishing my truck this weekend and will enter the next show in the Boro even if I have only one speaker working.
> 
> There are a few of us popping up around the area now and would be cool to have a GTG.


HAHAHA...I'm pretty sure that was Gil...I was giving you the hassle for sure, but I can't take credit for the Phat Spectator thing...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I think your right, it was Gil. That's ok. He was right. I need to get in this thing. I just like researching things a little before I jump right in. That, and time to get things installed has not been on my side. I got 2 weeks before the next show so it be complete, hell or high water. Not sure what class they will put me in but I'm sure they will tell me.


----------

